# Today the Judge will decide drivers status employee or independent contractor(slave)



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

http://www.cnet.com/news/uber-heads-to-court-over-how-it-classifies-its-drivers/


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I hope Uber gets the same love they give us by the Judge on this case... 

hoping that Karma is real.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

No, the judge will only rule on whether the action before him can proceed as a class action. 

Histrionic headlines really don't help the forum.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> No, the judge will only rule on whether the action before him can proceed as a class action.
> 
> Histrionic headlines really don't help the forum.


He gonna decide the status and if it's gonna be binding or not too!!


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I hope Uber gets the same love they give us by the Judge on this case...
> 
> hoping that Karma is real.


I think the Judge will give Uber so many love :))
I believe in Karma too.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Got this off the link

"It's important to remember that the number one reason drivers choose to use Uber is because they have *complete flexibility and control,*" an Uber spokeswoman said.

Complete Control...WHAT A CROCK

http://www.cnet.com/news/uber-driver-is-an-employee-not-contractor-says-california/


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

lol...Uber will win. They have deep pockets and they have already paid off many officials. I wouldn't get my hopes up too high.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> lol...Uber will win. They have deep pockets and they have already paid off many officials. I wouldn't get my hopes up too high.


We have God and in God we trust!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> lol...Uber will win. They have deep pockets and they have already paid off many officials. I wouldn't get my hopes up too high.


Like donating to the Clinton foundation...... Pay to play is sadly American politics.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Like donating to the Clinton foundation...... Pay to play is sadly American politics.


This is the reality we live in...the rich get richer but the working man is the one getting screwed.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Like donating to the Clinton foundation...... Pay to play is sadly American politics.


I saw the Judge he looks fair to me he Asian he looks
Serious no games


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> lol...Uber will win. They have deep pockets and they have already paid off many officials. I wouldn't get my hopes up too high.


Sorry buy no way California says no to payroll tax AND state income tax

Who will break the outcome here first? I may uber to the courthouse


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Micmac said:


> I saw the Judge he looks fair to me he Asian he looks
> Serious no games


are you saying that there are no corrupt Asians?


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Sorry buy no way California says no to payroll tax AND state income tax


wait, what? You pay tax at the end of the year...who do you think that goes to?


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> are you saying that there are no corrupt Asians?


There are, but if you see this guy you can tell!


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Micmac said:


> There are, but if you see this guy you can tell!


I respect your enthusiasm.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> wait, what? You pay tax at the end of the year...who do you think that goes to?


You want uber to pay you once a year OR weekly?


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> You want uber to pay you once a year OR weekly?


I don't think you get it. You pay taxes on the income from Uber when you file your returns. Uber reports it and you pay it.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> I don't think you get it. You pay taxes on the income from Uber when you file your returns. Uber reports it and you pay it.


Sorry can't help you there


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I like the thought of Uber paying out hundreds of millions to current/past drivers for non reimbursed vehicle expenses!

50,000 miles times .575

Cha ching!


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> You want uber to pay you once a year OR weekly?


It will nice go to a slow area do your hours , Uber will pay your gas, insurance ... And you will be getting a check. If you don't want to work file unemployment Uber will pay


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I like the thought of Uber paying out hundreds of millions to current/past drivers for non reimbursed vehicle expenses!
> 
> 50,000 miles times .575
> 
> Cha ching!


Can we get that on dead miles too, please? LOL


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I like the thought of Uber paying out hundreds of millions to current/past drivers for non reimbursed vehicle expenses!
> 
> 50,000 miles times .575
> 
> Cha ching!


Well don't know if you would need to amend your returns or claim it as regular income the year UBER cuts your check...lol


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

One more reason to keep a daily mileage log people.

App on? = business mile.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I support all law suit against uber


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Fingers crossed that this sorry excuse parading as a $50 billion app gets the FUBAR AX. Maybe bring that valuation down a notch or three.


----------



## Snipps&Trips (Jul 31, 2015)

If I sign up for that uberlawsuit can they deactivate me? If I stay neutral will I receive any judgment?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

XUberMike said:


> "It's important to remember that the number one reason drivers choose to use Uber is because they have *complete flexibility and control,*" an Uber spokeswoman said.


Uber PR machine was busy cranking this crock out today:










*The Top 10 Facts You May Not Know About Uber Driver Partners*
http://newsroom.uber.com/2015/08/the-top-10-facts-you-may-not-know-about-uber-driver-partners/










_There is no "typical" driver with Uber: from Janet a retired ambulance medic, who now drives with Uber - to Keiry, an aspiring bakery owner, who drives 10-15 hours a week to put money back into her business._

_Driver-partners are using the Uber platform in many different ways, from earning a full-time income to supplementing their salaries at other jobs. Drivers have complete flexibility and control over their use of the Uber app, so they can make money on their own time to meet their own unique goals._

*Check Out The Top 10 facts You May Not Know About Our Driver-Partners:*
_1) *87% of driver-partners *said that a major reason they drive on the Uber platform is to be their own boss and set their own schedule.*_

_2)* 85% of driver-partners*said that a major reason to work with Uber was to have more flexibility in their schedule and balance their work with life and family.*_

_3) *73% of driver-partners *say they would rather have a job where they choose their own schedule and are their own boss than a steady 9-5 job with some benefits and a set salary.*_

_4) *65% of driver-partners *changed the number of hours worked per week by more than 25% from one week to the next.*_

_5) *50% of U.S. Uber driver-partners*, on average, drive fewer than 10 hours a week._

_6) *61% of driver-partners *have full-time or part-time careers outside of Uber.*_

_7) *1 out of 3 drivers-partners* are using Uber to make extra spending money.*_

_8) *Driver-partners are diverse*:_



_*71% *of driver-partners have dependents living at home (children, parents, etc.)_
_*25%* are over the age of 50_
_*19%* are under the age of 30_
_*14%* are women_
_*Nearly 8%* of driver-partners are veterans or from military households*_
_9) *Driver-partners hold many different jobs*, including: professional football player, university president, musician, firefighter, actress, high school teacher, graphic designer, and orphanage founder._

_10) There are hundreds of thousands of drivers signing up on the platform every month, and our *millionth driver-partner* just took his first passenger on an Uber trip._

_*This statistic is from a survey of U.S. driver-partners._


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber PR machine was busy cranking this crock out today:
> 
> View attachment 11097
> 
> ...


COMPLETE CONTROL as long as you do what we want you to do


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

89% say they fear deactivation
77% said they were unaware their insurance company would not cover a loss
95% said they would be pissed of if someone changed their compensation without letting them know
100% would be pissed if they drove 20 minutes for a $5.00 cancellation fee
88% would be pissed off if they knew you are expected to accept all pings
100% believe drunks should not be able to rate you


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Micmac said:


> We have God and in God we trust!


I had a god in my Uber and she loved the low rates. Minerva, Athena, some name like that. No tip.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fast growing InstaCart already converted some of their slaves (the shoppers/"pickers" but not the delivery drivers) from ICs to actual employees. 

Things are gonna change and Uber is not exempt. It'll take a long time but will be much sooner than driverless cars.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I like the thought of Uber paying out hundreds of millions to current/past drivers for non reimbursed vehicle expenses!
> 
> 50,000 miles times .575
> 
> Cha ching!


They've kept accurate mileage records to pass on just for this reason. And they don't include "dead miles"


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> wait, what? You pay tax at the end of the year...who do you think that goes to?


I read something about that tax thing once, whatever it is. It said something about paying it quarterly not "at the end of the year". Anyway, I was too busy trying to scrape up money for food and gas to look up what that tax thing was all about, much less who I'm supposed to write a check to.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> lol...Uber will win. They have deep pockets and they have already paid off many officials. I wouldn't get my hopes up too high.


Sure about that?? Deep pockets have nothing to do with this case. Believe Uber goings to lose because facts are not on their side.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

haji said:


> I support all law suit against uber


Currently their are 273 lawsuits against Uber. That's a lot of love for you!!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Currently their are 273 lawsuits against Uber. That's a lot of love for you!!


And to think this Indian girl in my Lyft backseat said she doesn't use Uber because they exploit immigrants and her people filed a lawsuit against them. My "White" slave self just had to roll my eyes at her in the rearview mirror.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh My said:


> And to think this Indian girl in my Lyft backseat said she doesn't use Uber because they exploit immigrants and her people filed a lawsuit against them. My "White" slave self just had to roll my eyes at her in the rearview mirror.


FUBAR doesn't discriminate! White, black, Indian, Asian. It's all the same when you're wearing FUBAR blinders.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

Posted on Cnet

Copy and paste everywhere

Monicaanne

UBER and Customers EXPLOIT their drivers. NO WAY COULD YOU operate a successful biz as an independent @ less than 1.00 per mile with no tip or expense reimbursement leaving driver with around 20 cents a mile profit or huge loss if major mechanical issues. Rates drop with no warning or input from drivers, rating system causes driver to be fired under 4.6 with no opportunity for defense against drunk riders. Naive and inexperienced transportation drivers using their personal vehicles and illegal personal insurance - Uber says "because they can" why? Because they and the customers want Uber, investors and lobbyists to make all the money with absolutely no living wage for the drivers, This is what the fight is all about!

https://uberpeople.net/forums/Complaints


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

bscott said:


> FUBAR doesn't discriminate! White, black, Indian, Asian. It's all the same when you're wearing FUBAR blinders.


They're an Equal Opportunity Hater.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i want to be a IC not an employees, i dont want to keep a high acceptance rate nor low cancel rate, I am independent dammit !!


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Got this off the link
> 
> "It's important to remember that the number one reason drivers choose to use Uber is because *they have complete flexibility and control,"* an Uber spokeswoman said.
> 
> ...


If that's true then why are they firing drivers left and right for unrealistic ratings, refusing some rides and keep taking away $ from the drivers while paying their greedy selves more and more.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Update court scheduled @ 1:30pm


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The central question of this case is if Uber & Lyft exercise Excessive Control of Drivers while classifying them as ICs. 
Please take a moment to answer this Poll:
*Ongoing Poll | Do Uber & Lyft Exercise Excessive Control Over IC Drivers.*


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

bscott said:


> Fingers crossed that this sorry excuse parading as a $50 billion app gets the FUBAR AX. Maybe bring that valuation down a notch or three.


I'm a bit torn about the timing though; on one hand it would be great to improve the situation for drivers as soon as possible. On the other hand, I have to admit this lawsuit restraining Uber's ability to IPO is probably driving the executive team crazy because they can't cash out, and there's so much money out there right now after the Fed cranked up the printing presses over the last 6 years. I have no sympathy for those investors that pour money into an entity that has such a huge question mark about it's business model hanging over its head. Buyer beware baby!


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> 89% say they fear deactivation
> 77% said they were unaware their insurance company would not cover a loss
> 95% said they would be pissed of if someone changed their compensation without letting them know
> 100% would be pissed if they drove 20 minutes for a $5.00 cancellation fee
> ...


Awesome post!


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> Posted on Cnet
> 
> Copy and paste everywhere
> 
> ...


What is your solution? What are you advocating?


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> What is your solution? What are you advocating?


Not that my opinion matters but if it did:

Tip Option added. Personal Button Added (for your customers and friends) Uber still gets paid and insurance is in effect.

1.50 mile for Uber X plus tip option 20% fee (5 years and older)
2.00 mile for Uber A plus tip option (for cars not older than 5 years) 
2.25 mile for Uber XL plus tip option 25% fee
3.25 mile Uber Black 15% fee (pays their own insurance and permits basically finders fee)
4.00 mile Uber SUV 20% fee (same)

No surge

Rating system changes:

Up and Down thumb plus comments about driver - driver gets all comments.

3.00 and below or down thumb requires pax explanation and recorded for driver to see what they did wrong. If not valid, eliminated. Rating reset to 5 after fist 30 days. (lot to learn and many, even if they they live in an area, they don't know all the streets and best way to get around until they actually do it) Some have never worked in customer service and would get a chance to learn.

4 & 5 star acceptable. More thumb down than up requires attention

Bookkeeping: Add filters to all reports.

Act like a true partner and encourage pax to do the same!

Insurance: App on - App Off collision and liability for drivers $750 deductible (requires working exclusively for one company as required by taxi companies.)

Uber & Drivers become real Partner and help each other build their business.

IMHO


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

My Cabby said:


> Not that my opinion matters but if it did:
> 
> Tip Option added. Personal Button Added (for your customers and friends) Uber still gets paid and insurance is in effect.
> 
> ...


That would be great in a world that was fair. However, were talking about a company managed by complete duchbags who only care about lining their own pockets at the cost of everything else. You'd have to destroy Uber and start over. Which wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

JLA said:


> That would be great in a world that was fair. However, were talking about a company managed by complete duchbags who only care about lining their own pockets at the cost of everything else. You'd have to destroy Uber and start over. Which wouldn't be a bad idea.


Someone will do it. It's a great money maker if done right. I know of three entities working on it!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

If we are now employees, Uber will shut down operations. Either you were looking to end the driving and are glad you will be getting back pay or you still want to drive and now out of some extra cash (so you think at times!). I would like to see Uber tweak it so we are an official IC and can set prices, cancel without deactivation, see destination, etc. Of course Uber will appeal and drag this as long as possible but who knows what the judge will say. What us drivers should do is have a back up plan to continue doing this on our own terms. Sidecar shouldn't fold the ride share part just yet!


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> Not that my opinion matters but if it did:
> 
> Tip Option added. Personal Button Added (for your customers and friends) Uber still gets paid and insurance is in effect.
> 
> ...


Excellent suggestions! Good to see someone looking past the whining and thinking about fixes!


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

OCBob said:


> If we are now employees, Uber will shut down operations. Either you were looking to end the driving and are glad you will be getting back pay or you still want to drive and now out of some extra cash (so you think at times!). I would like to see Uber tweak it so we are an official IC and can set prices, cancel without deactivation, see destination, etc. Of course Uber will appeal and drag this as long as possible but who knows what the judge will say. What us drivers should do is have a back up plan to continue doing this on our own terms. Sidecar shouldn't fold the ride share part just yet!


Yeah, it will be interesting for sure.
1. Do they honor a real IC relationship like you say. This is the easiest and cheapest since it requires nothing else from them. At least it would honest. 
2. Go by the courts decision which is to now deal with us as employees. As an employer they're now required to provide us with certain benefits.
3. Just tell everyone to **** off, fold up and leave. Just like they've done every time they've been forced into adhering to a localities regulations. They don't like to play by anyone else's rules.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

JLA said:


> Yeah, it will be interesting for sure.
> 1. Do they honor a real IC relationship like you say. This is the easiest and cheapest since it requires nothing else from them. At least it would honest.
> 2. Go by the courts decision which is to now deal with us as employees. As an employer they're now required to provide us with certain benefits.
> 3. Just tell everyone to **** off, fold up and leave. Just like they've done every time they've been forced into adhering to a localities regulations. They don't like to play by anyone else's rules.


Option three is unlikely. This was decided in CA. They know that CA sets the bar.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

_"9) *Driver-partners hold many different jobs*, including: professional football player, university president, musician, firefighter, actress, high school teacher, graphic designer, and orphanage founder."_

This is what the world has come to, a serious down grade for all of us who have held a career at something that is 3 to 4 times the income of uber.

The Elitists running the show have got there way, while most are a sleep.

So great, we now have to wait for the Judge to render his disision. I'd like to be in those closed door meetings in the judges chambers. However I have been reduced to a peasant working the fields.


----------



## #responseuber (Aug 5, 2015)

It's not really this decision that matters so much as the ones after it. The appeals that uber will do all buying time for their lobbyists in DC to work their magic and get them their holy Gail, the game ending third worker, or hybrid worker classification. Once that happens, I see little hope for the working class.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Does everyone understand that if Uber is required to list partners as employees, we will basically be cabbies, get paid minimum wage, and have to work the schedule and locations assigned to us? Oh, and most of us won't be 'working' for Uber any longer.

Seriously, of you don't like driving for Uber, get a job at Yellow Cab.

As far as expenses go, every independent business owner has expenses. In our case it's our vehicles. If you are a CPA, you will have office expenses. My 'other job' is a web developer. I have expenses doing that. I don't require that my clients 'employ' me. I do my work for them, as an independent, and they pay me.

Be careful what you ask for.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> Does everyone understand that if Uber is required to list partners as employees, we will basically be cabbies, get paid minimum wage, and have to work the schedule and locations assigned to us? Oh, and most of us won't be 'working' for Uber any longer.
> 
> Seriously, of you don't like driving for Uber, get a job at Yellow Cab.
> 
> ...


Just make us REAL Independent Contractors. Problem solved. It is called Sidecar.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Just make us REAL Independent Contractors. Problem solved. It is called Sidecar.


I honestly don't know anything about Sidecar? What's the difference? Sidecar isn't available in my area.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You set your own prices, for one thing.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Do we have a result yet or not?


----------



## Papa (May 14, 2015)

Getting thick.....

*California:* http://www.thedrum.com/news/2015/06/17/uber-court-case-rules-driver-employee

*Florida*: https://viralhose.wordpress.com/201...mployee-says-he-is-eligible-for-unemployment/

*Uber Headache if More Drivers Want Full-Time Status*
http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/national/2015/08/19/379070.htm


----------



## Ysomany (Aug 24, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Like donating to the Clinton foundation...... Pay to play is sadly American politics.


Really in chicago mini a governor have an up in jail for just those thought's


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> i want to be a IC not an employees, i dont want to keep a high acceptance rate nor low cancel rate, I am independent dammit !!


Mee too! And I pay a lot for that status!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Analysis: Uber will survive, no matter what courts decide*
*http://www.sfchronicle.com/business...481531.php?t=32ccbda1cf&cmpid=twitter-premium*

_"Even if Uber loses this case, it will be free to restructure its relationship with its drivers in such a way that the drivers would actually be bona fide independent contractors," Chen wrote._
_








*Page 25
Order Granting In Part and Denying In Part Plaintiffs' Motion for Class Certification (.pdf, 195 KB)*_


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I hope Uber gets the same love they give us by the Judge on this case...
> 
> hoping that Karma is real.


Yours is post #2. Can you edit it to show the result from chi1cabby last post?


----------

